# Catalan idioms



## *medialuna*

Hola a tots!

Tinc unes locucios que no entenc i m'agradaria molt si em podeu ajudar! 

son: 

fer-se passar la mala lluna
buscar les puces
buscar tres peus al gat
veia amb cor
queien al parany com mosques
feia tanta nosa

moltes, moltes gracies! 
xx


----------



## pepinogordo

_4 _*cercar *(o *buscar*) *cinc *(o *tres*) *peus al gat* Fer per complicar una qüestió, primfilar injustificadament.


----------



## pepinogordo

_4 _*bona *(o *mala*) *lluna* Bon (o mal) humor. _Avui no el molesteu, que ha vingut de mala lluna._


----------



## pepinogordo

*2 fer nosa* Obstruir, dificultar o privar d'obrar, de funcionar, etc. _Aquesta taula fa nosa per a passar. Si us faig nosa, digueu-m'ho_


----------



## pepinogordo

*morir *(o *caure*) *com mosques* _hiperb_ Morir en gran nombre, especialment en un combat. _Els soldats queien com mosques._ 

parany 


[s. XIV; de _parar_]

_m_ *1 *_1 _Trampa, giny dreçat per caçar o agafar animals. 

_2 _*parany lluminós* Parany per a la captura d'insectes i d'altres animals que són atrets per la llum. 

*2 *_fig_ Artifici ordit contra algú, especialment per atrapar-lo, fer-lo caure, seduir-lo.


----------



## pepinogordo

_3 _*veure's amb cor de *(fer una cosa) Tenir valor, sentir-se capaç, de fer-la.


----------



## *medialuna*

Thank you so much for your help, pepinogordo!


----------



## pepinogordo

*buscar (o cercar) les puces:*  to wind somebody up (literal: to look for someone's fleas )

"Li estaven *cercant les puces*. Li havien obert un expedient i estaven a punt d'expulsar-lo del cos"


----------

